# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  прикольный мульт про пирата и смерть

## catterpillar

ржачный мульт про пирата и невезучую смерть: 



повеселил)))

----------


## Nezabudka

Прикольный! Из  разряда - про тех, кто в огне не горит и в воде не тонет

----------


## antoha1990_xxx

Качество картинки not bad

----------

